# Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Halle Bailey spielt Hauptrolle in der Live-Verfilmung



## Icetii (4. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Halle Bailey spielt Hauptrolle in der Live-Verfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Arielle, die Meerjungfrau: Halle Bailey spielt Hauptrolle in der Live-Verfilmung*


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

> Dabei hat man sich für Neuling Halle Bailey entschieden, die laut Regisseur Rob Marshall "alle wichtigen Eigenschaften mitbringt, die für diese ikonische Rolle notwendig sind".



Ich hab mich erst gefragt, inwiefern Halle Berry ein Neuling ist...bis ich dann den Text ein zweites Mal gelesen habe.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. Juli 2019)

Hab auch erst Halle Berry gelesen und dachte mir so:"Ach, Arielle jetzt in der MILF-Version, is ja auch mal was Neues."


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2019)

Das Bild iritiert mich  Arielle hat doch rote Haare im Zeichentrick, wer ist denn diese schwarzhaarige da auf dem Bild?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hab auch erst Halle Berry gelesen und dachte mir so:"Ach, Arielle jetzt in der MILF-Version, is ja auch mal was Neues."


 Ja, mehr Jungfrau wäre bei der Rolle besser  

Was ich mich frage ist, was "Live-Verfilmung" sein soll - das hör ich das erste Mal ^^ Geht es darum, dass die live vor der Kamera singen wollen?



@LOX-TT: vermutlich ist das ein neues Bild, denn die Darstellerin dunkelhäutig und dunkelhaarig - die Quelle des Bildes ist der Twitteraccount der Darstellerin.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das Bild iritiert mich  Arielle hat doch rote Haare im Zeichentrick, wer ist denn diese schwarzhaarige da auf dem Bild?


  man hat das Bild halt der Schauspielerin angepasst und hui haben sich da die armen braunen Schneeflöckchen wieder aufgeregt, ich glaube wenn die jetzt Erfahren dass Hans Christian Andersen Schwul waren, springen die doch aus dem Fenster. Aber naja, ich bin eher bei Melissa McCarthy draußen


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2019)

Achso danke


----------



## Schalkmund (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> man hat das Bild halt der Schauspielerin angepasst und hui haben sich da die armen braunen Schneeflöckchen wieder aufgeregt, ich glaube wenn die jetzt Erfahren dass Hans Christian Andersen Schwul waren, springen die doch aus dem Fenster.


Mit Hans Christian Andersen wird das wohl eh nicht mehr so viel  zu tun haben, wie auch schon bei dem Zeichentrickfilm, halt wieder der typische Disney-Kitsch mit Happy End.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> man hat das Bild halt der Schauspielerin angepasst und hui haben sich da die armen braunen Schneeflöckchen wieder aufgeregt, ich glaube wenn die jetzt Erfahren dass Hans Christian Andersen Schwul waren, springen die doch aus dem Fenster. Aber naja, ich bin eher bei Melissa McCarthy draußen


Gerade bei dem Porten von Zeichentrick auf Real Verfilmung sollte man grundsätzliche Charakterzüge der Vorlage beibehalten. Jessica Rabbit und Arielle haben da nun mal rote Haare und der Dschinn in Aladdin wurde ja auch blau gefärbt.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem Porten von Zeichentrick auf Real Verfilmung sollte man grundsätzliche Charakterzüge der Vorlage beibehalten. Jessica Rabbit und Arielle haben da nun mal rote Haare und der Dschinn in Aladdin wurde ja auch blau gefärbt.


Na, wenn Will Smith für seine Rolle als Dschinn blau gefärbt wurde dann könnte man ja auch Halle Bailey mal eben  ..... *schnell wegduckt*


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Na, wenn Will Smith für seine Rolle als Dschinn blau gefärbt wurde dann könnte man ja auch Halle Bailey mal eben  ..... *schnell wegduckt*



...die Haare rot färben?


----------



## Spiritogre (4. Juli 2019)

Hatte Ariel nicht auch grüne oder blaue Schuppen? Dann passt es ja...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade bei dem Porten von Zeichentrick auf Real Verfilmung sollte man grundsätzliche Charakterzüge der Vorlage beibehalten. Jessica Rabbit und Arielle haben da nun mal rote Haare und der Dschinn in Aladdin wurde ja auch blau gefärbt.


 Weiße können aber halt nicht singen, was willste machen...? 

Im Ernst: soll es denn eine Real-Verfilmung sein, also quasi 1:1 ? Dann passt es natürlich nicht. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Zeichentrick-Arielle schon 30 Jahre alt, da wäre ein wenig Modernität also durchaus angebracht, auch weil die nicht-Weißen Zielgruppen ja glücklicherweise deutlich mehr in den höheren Schichten vertreten sind als Ende der 80er, ebenso dürften auch bei der Produktion mehr nicht-Weiße was zu sagen haben als vor 30 Jahren. Aber bei der Hauptfigur ist es IMHO schon seltsam, auch wenn es von der Story her irrelevant ist. Eine Neuverfilmung zB von "Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind" würde ich auch nicht mit Seth Rogan statt Eddie Murphie so prickelnd finden...


----------



## Loosa (5. Juli 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Mit Hans Christian Andersen wird das wohl eh nicht mehr so viel  zu tun haben, wie auch schon bei dem Zeichentrickfilm, halt wieder der typische Disney-Kitsch mit Happy End.



Ist aber auch schon eine Zeitlang her, dass die Schwester von Aschenputtel ihren großen Zeh abschneidet um in den Schuh zu passen. Ganz egal welche Interpretation. Den pädagogischen Wert, den Kindern soviel Angst einzujagen, dass sie sich gefälligst an die Regeln halten, hat man über die Jahre aber auch aufgegeben. 

Ich würde trotzdem gerne mal eine Verfilmung von Brüderlein und Schwesterlein sehen. Das Hörspiel damals war echt gruselig!
Die im Bad erstickte (verkochte?) Königin:

"Was macht mein Kind? Was macht mein Reh?
Nun komm ich noch einmal und dann nimmermehr."

Die geisterhafte Stimme ist mir immer noch im Ohr!



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass sie dann von den ikonischen roten Haaren damals heute auf eine Schwarze schwingen ist nur logisch.



Zu den Haaren verliert das Original kein Wort. Wieso ist das Rot ikonisch? Sie bedeckte es mit Seeschaum, und der ist mehr grün als rot.
Was allerdings beschrieben wird ist ihre weiße Haut und tiefblauen Augen (wie die See). Naja, man beachte das damalige Publikum. 


/edit: und man beachte bitte das heutige Publikum. In Philadelphia, wo ich war, sind die Mehrheit der Einwohner Afroamerikaner. In Los Angeles sind fast 50% Latinos. Bei sowas wie "Quotenschwarze" bekomme ich echt so langsam das Kotzen.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Juli 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schon eine Zeitlang her, dass die Schwester von Aschenputtel ihren großen Zeh abschneidet um in den Schuh zu passen. Ganz egal welche Interpretation. Den pädagogischen Wert, den Kindern soviel Angst einzujagen, dass sie sich gefälligst an die Regeln halten, hat man über die Jahre aber auch aufgegeben.


Ganz ehrlich wirklich geschadet haben die grausameren alten Versionen der Märchen auch niemand, genauso wie die Werke von Wilhelm Busch oder der Struwwelpeter. Vielleicht haben die Grausamkeiten darin damals auch einen Teil der Faszination für uns Kinder ausgemacht, wirklich ernst genommen hat man es ja eh nicht es waren schließlich nur Geschichten.


----------



## Loosa (5. Juli 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich wirklich geschadet haben die grausameren alten Versionen der Märchen auch niemand, genauso wie die Werke von Wilhelm Busch oder der Struwwelpeter.



Hat es nicht? Die Erzählungen damals waren ein Werkzeug um die kleinen Racker auf Linie zu halten. Angst vor dem da draußen, Angst vor allem Fremden... Obrigkeitsgehorsam und nichts hinterfragend. Das sollte schon lange nicht mehr Teil unserer Gesellschaft sein - und ist es auch nicht. 

Das krasse Gegenteil ist natürlich genauso zerstörerisch. Eine Cousine von mir wurde, damals voll trendy, antiautoritär erzogen. Und schlägt noch Jahrzehnte später alles in ihrer Umgebung kaputt... inklusive Familie (nicht physisch, aber...).

Die Gibson Verfilmung von Jesus fand ich vom Ansatz interessant (auch wenn ich sie nicht sehen wollte). Die Sprachen von damals, die Gewalt von damals. Ein historisches Dokument, aber völlig ohne Relevanz zur heutigen Zeit. Wo ist die Aussage, was soll uns das lehren?
Dass gerade neu erzählte Kindergeschichten der Gegenwart mehr Bedeutung zusprechen als der historischen Vorlage ist für mich einfach nur schlüssig.

Ich bin mit den deutschen Heldensagen aufgewachsen. Habe die Nibelungen verschlungen! Mehrfach. Aber pädagogisch wertvoll sind die schon sehr, sehr lange nicht mehr. Da würde ich meinem Neffen doch eher "Hagen von Tronje" von Hohlbein vorschlagen. Denn was ist ein Held Wert, der unverwundbar ist? Gegenüber einem normal Sterblichen, der einfach nur versucht das Richtige zu tun?



> wirklich ernst genommen hat man es ja eh nicht es waren schließlich nur Geschichten.



Du bist aber auch eher unter hundertjährig, schätze ich mal. 
Das hatte damals noch ganz andere Wucht.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (5. Juli 2019)

Finde ich nicht passend besetzt, aber interessiert mich ohnehin nicht wirklich.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Juli 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch eher unter hundertjährig, schätze ich mal.
> Das hatte damals noch ganz andere Wucht.


Ich weiß natürlich nicht, wie die Geschichten vor 150 Jahren bei den Kids angekommen sind, so wirklich immersiv waren sie durch diese kurz zusammen gereimten Sätze nie. Ich hab darin in meiner Kindheit natürlich keine ernst zunehmende Lektion mehr gesehen.



> Die Gibson Verfilmung von Jesus fand ich vom Ansatz interessant (auch wenn ich sie nicht sehen wollte). Die Sprachen von damals, die Gewalt von damals. Ein historisches Dokument, aber völlig ohne Relevanz zur heutigen Zeit. Wo ist die Aussage, was soll uns das lehren?


Naja gut, damit betrittst du nochmal ein völlig anderes Gebiet .... Religion. Für fundamentale Christen ist die Story natürlich auch heute noch von zentraler Bedeutung, dass der achso liebe Gott und durch das grausame Opfer seines Sohnes uns von all unseren Sünden rein gewaschen hat. Dies hat der arme Jesus alles für dich, JA DICH PERSÖNLICH ertragen etc pp. 
Klar als Atheist denkt man sich natürlich:"Da haben zwei Leute eine verbotene Frucht von einem Baum gegessen haben, den ihnen der *allwissende* Gott auch noch klugerweise vor die Nase gesetzt hat (Wer hätte ahnen können ...). Und die einzige Möglichkeit die Nummer wieder aus der Welt zu schaffen ist, dass der* allmächtige* "liebe" Gott seinen Sohn grausam zu Tode foltern lässt. Samma wollt ihr mich verarschen?


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2019)

Ich habe einen Artikel gelesen das für viele es garnicht um die Hautfarbe geht.  Sondern man hängt seinen Erinnerungen hinterher. 
Da landet man schnell im selben Kochtopf die eine Petition für eine weisse Ariel aufmachen - heutzutage wird man sehr schnell missverstanden.
Oder wenn man Witze macht über "Original, Cosplay, Movie Version"

Man ist halt mit der Comic Sans MS aufgewachsen als Kind und Plötzlich gibts es ein Remake in Arial Black.

Ich persönlich find das alte Dschungelbuch in Zeichentrick besser als das CGI Remake. Dort kamen die Lieder auch besser rüber. Das selbe galt für mich bei dem Remake von Elliot.
Über Fantastic Four, Ghostbusters Remake legen wir den Mantel des Schweigens und der Dunkle Turm ist wie andere Filme nur gedreht worden damit man die Lizenzrechte nicht verliert.

Zuerst habe ich auch Witze gerissen - habe ich auch über die DVD Version von Ariell mit der neuen Synchro damals gemacht. Aber dann als beide Seiten eskalierten und es ein Krieg wurde in Social Media habe ich mich aus der Diskussion rausgezogen und meine Beiträge zurückgezogen weil plötzlich wurde ich in eine ecke geschoben an die ich garnicht gedacht habe.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juli 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, mehr Jungfrau wäre bei der Rolle besser


Das sind eh nur weichgespülte Legenden !

In Wirklichkeit sind das voll die Schlampen die mit alles Sex haben was nicht bei 3 aus dem Wasser ist.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2019)

Haben Meerjungfrauen überhaupt eine Vagina ? Weil die untere Hälfte ist ja fisch


----------



## Schalkmund (5. Juli 2019)

Wynn schrieb:


> Haben Meerjungfrauen überhaupt eine Vagina ? Weil die untere Hälfte ist ja fisch



Nein natürlich nicht und jeder weiß doch das Meerjungfrauen aus Eiern kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Javata (5. Juli 2019)

Wenn man bedenkt wie krass rassistisch/antisemitisch Walter Disney (oder auch zB ein Henry Ford) war und dies auch in seinen Filmen umgesetzt wurde finde ich es irgendwie sinnbefreit bei einer Figur, die auch grüne Haut mit gelben Punkten haben könnte, über eine dunkelhäutige Darstellerin zu diskutieren. Viele Figuren sind bewusst weiß oder eben schwarz, asiatisch etc weil man damit eine mal mehr mal weniger unterschwellige Botschaft verbreiten wollte. Gibt auch Figuren wo aus der Unterschwelligkeit eine absolute Offensichtlichkeit wird. (Die schwarzen Raben kennt wohl jeder)

Hinzu kommt, dass in Hollywood lange genug ein Whitewashing betrieben wurde. Darüber haben sich wenn aber natürlich nur die "Schwarzen" beschwert, dass stört den "Weißen" ansich ja nicht. Arielles Hautfarbe ist für die Handlung vollkommen unerheblich, folglich ist egal welche sie hat.

Vll lernen so ja auch die Kinder beim gucken, dass die Hautfarbe (und auch das Geschlecht) eines Menschen keine Rolle spielt. Eine Lektion, die vielen Menschen heutzutage irgendwie zu vergessen scheinen.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Juli 2019)

Javata schrieb:


> Vll lernen so ja auch die Kinder beim gucken, dass die Hautfarbe (*und auch das Geschlecht*) eines Menschen keine Rolle spielt.


Stimmt, wär sowieso viel cooler, Arielle von Samuel L. Jackson gespielt würde.


----------



## McDrake (8. Juli 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Stimmt, wär sowieso viel cooler, Arielle von Samuel L. Jackson gespielt würde.


Also eben...wenn schon, denn schon



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lokokokode (25. Juni 2021)

War nicht Arielle mal weiß im Trickfilm?


----------



## lokokokode (25. Juni 2021)

Finde es krass rassistisch, dass Arielle heutzutage kein Transgender aus Asien ist. Würden die doch glatt noch den China-Markt wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. Juni 2021)

lokokokode schrieb:


> Finde es krass rassistisch, dass Arielle heutzutage kein Transgender aus Asien ist. Würden die doch glatt noch den China-Markt wieder mitnehmen.


Du meinst den Markt in Thailand...

Dann müssten sie es aber von der Karibik ins Gelbe Meer verlegen.


----------



## lokokokode (25. Juni 2021)

Wiee!? Warum nicht Karibik? Finde es auc hwieder von dir krass unfair, mal keine asiatischen Transgender in die Karibik zu lassen


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Haben Meerjungfrauen überhaupt eine ****************** ? Weil die untere Hälfte ist ja fisch


**zähl** ...

...

Wort mit 19 Buchstaben ...

....

Schwanzflosse ... 

zu kurz ....

...

Ah, ich hab's:

"*unterekörperhälfte*".

Passt.

_*zufriedenzurücklehn*_


----------



## lokokokode (25. Juni 2021)

Conchita Wurst for Pre äähh Arielle!


----------



## DarkSamus666 (25. Juni 2021)

Wynn schrieb:


> Haben Meerjungfrauen überhaupt eine ****************** ? Weil die untere Hälfte ist ja fisch






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjhfUZyA6LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> **zähl** ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


ich weiss garnicht mehr ob das forum oder ich zensiert habe so alt ist der posting 

Wer hat den die totenruhe des treads gestört ?


----------

